
Is it unethical for me to not tell my employer I’ve automated my job? - Deinos
https://workplace.stackexchange.com/questions/93696/is-it-unethical-for-me-to-not-tell-my-employer-i-ve-automated-my-job
======
gamechangr
IF you want to see 500+ comments on this post go to:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14656945](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14656945)

Great article - I can see why you posted it, but I can also see why it should
be flagged as a duplicate.

